# Microsoft Word - Some Text highlighted in Grey



## daphnemoon (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello,

I have one document that is marking some text up in grey, the page numbers in my footer and the index at the start.

Does anyone know why these suddenly appeared and how I can return to a white background?

I am using Microsoft Word 2000.

Thanks for your help.

Daphne


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

Select the text then click the Highlight button on the Menu and change to None.


----------



## daphnemoon (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Plantsman,

Thanks for the help but I have tried that and also changing the formatting on the page, but nothing removes the Grey/shaded area.

I've also checked to see if changes are being marked in case it was something to do with that, but nothing I do makes any difference.

Any other ideas anyone?

Thanks

Daphne


----------



## md2lgyk (Jul 3, 2003)

What you're seeing is the fields in the document. Go to Tools>Options>View and uncheck Field Codes. Or else leave it checked and select the type of field shading you want.


----------



## daphnemoon (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks again for the information, the box for Field Codes is currently unticked so this does not solve the problem.

Any other idea's please?

Thanks

Daphne


----------

